# Poop on my bulls butt



## Doggiedeb (Aug 26, 2017)

My 8 month old bull continues to have poop all over his butt, tail etc. Trying to figure out why


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr. Obvious says it is because the place where the manure comes out is just above those areas.


----------



## Doggiedeb (Aug 26, 2017)

haypoint said:


> Mr. Obvious says it is because the place where the manure comes out is just above those areas.


All my other cows don't though just him


----------



## Doggiedeb (Aug 26, 2017)

None of my other Cattle don't though


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Tell him the joke about the bear and the rabbit and see if he takes a hint.


----------



## Doggiedeb (Aug 26, 2017)

It's just wierd I know, but it's just caked on him, and I worry easy, sorry


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

Some cattle seem to be messier than others..... My jersey gal is a neatnik, but the farm she came from has a cow that lies in every manure pile she can find.....


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Not unusual on bulls, especially if he's on grass.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess I would have never given that a thought....Huh.
Will be interesting to get an answer.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

ksfarmer is onto it. Grass fed bulls more often than not have ****e spread across their backsides and it's nothing at all to be worried about - unless you are also concerned about his condition and you don't mention that he's skinny. I run two bulls and both have green spread across their backsides and if there is something coming onto heat, it gets worse.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Doggiedeb (Aug 26, 2017)

Ronney said:


> ksfarmer is onto it. Grass fed bulls more often than not have poope spread across their backsides and it's nothing at all to be worried about - unless you are also concerned about his condition and you don't mention that he's skinny. I run two bulls and both have green spread across their backsides and if there is something coming onto heat, it gets worse.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


Thank you no he is very healthy, and yes he has ladies all around him,.


----------

